# Cpu Cooler needed.



## HE-MAN (Apr 3, 2014)

my current config

intel core i3 540
asus p7h55-m lx
kingston value ram 8gb ram
antec vp550p
sapphire dual x r9 270x.
zebronics fatansy pc case

recently i decided to overclock my cpu but at 3.4ghz temp started rising to 70c
so to overclock any further i need a cpu cooler for max 1.5k

i have selected cooler master hyper 101 just wondering will it fit in my cabinet becoz my side panel has a 80mm fan just in front of the cpu.

ps:> i am planning to buy a amd fx8320 or 50 down the line so if its possible suggest a cpu cooler that will fit both the core i3 540 now and the future fx 8320 or 50 if that is possible.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 3, 2014)

How much clearance do you have between the motherboard and side panel?


----------



## HE-MAN (Apr 3, 2014)

i think its enough for cooler master hyper 101 even if dosent fit i can remove the side panel fan.


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 4, 2014)

If you already plan on a new system then why bother yourself with all that pain??


----------



## true_lies (Apr 4, 2014)

if your mobo has a 4 pin connector for cpu fan, increase you budget a bit and get the hyper tx3 evo. the pwm fan control works gr8 when cpu is under load


----------



## HE-MAN (Apr 4, 2014)

thermaltake cpu cooler contact 21
How is this


----------



## dExterd (Apr 25, 2014)

Instead of ThermalTake Contact 21, checkout Antec A40. It is very similar to Contact 21 but around 20% cheaper. Contact 21 might cost you around Rs.1700 to Rs.1600 and Antec A40 comes for Rs.1400 max (can be more cheaper in location market) if you go and buy it from the local market instead of online. I bought Antec A20 for a Core i3 desktop at my office. The stock fan stopped working and cpu was crossing 80degree within 20 minutes. I use that pc for video editing. Online Antec A20 is around Rs.1200, while from lamington I bought that for Rs.800.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 25, 2014)

Do these CPU coolers run quieter than than the stock?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 19, 2015)

saswat23 said:


> Do these CPU coolers run quieter than than the stock?



Yes. OP can opt CM Hyper TX3 EVO @ 1650.


----------

